# Hilfe zum Abitur



## Godsman (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo ihr lieben Leute,

ich werde am Montag mein Abitur in Informatik schreiben und habe diesbezüglich noch einige Fragen. Da in diesem Forum die meisten Posts sind habe ich mich entschieden hier um Hilfe zu bitten. Sollte dies ein Problem sein will ich es hiermit entschuldigen.

Ich schreibe euch einfach mal ein Paar Aufgaben hier rein, die wir im Unterricht bekommen haben - die meisten kann ich auch irgendwie beantworten, aber vielleicht weiß jemand von euch ja noch mehr als ich - wer mag kann ja was dazu schreiben, ich wäre dankbar...

1. Die Programmiersprache Python versteht sich als eine  *strukturierte, imperative, objektorientierte Skriptprache *. Erläutere die fett geschriebenen Begriffe. 

2. Die *Modularität* einer Programmiersprache wird als wesentlich eingestuft. Was versteht man darunter und warum ist diese Eigenschaft wichtig? Inwieweit ist Python modular?

3. Das Konzept der Parameterübergabe trägt zur Flexibilität einer Sprache bei. Wie ist dieses in Python gelöst? Erläutere allgemein. 

4. Aufgrund welcher Charakteristika werden Computersprachen in die Kategorien Imperative und Funktionale eingeteilt?

5. Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen einer rekursiven und einer restrekursiven Programmvariante, wie erreicht man dieses programmtechnisch und welche Vor- und Nachteile haben die verschiedenen Programmvarianten?

6. Für das Erreichen einer künstlichen Intelligenz sind Schwierigkeiten in vielen "Nebendisziplinen" zu bewältigen. Beispielsweise müssen aus großen Datenmengen einzelne Objekte gefunden werden. Erläutere, wie man programmtechnisch mit einer solchen Schwierigkeit zurecht kommen kann.

7. Erkläre die Begriffe möglichst vollständig:
     Konfusion - Diffusion
     Stromchiffrierung - Blockchiffrierung
     Monoalphabetisches Verschlüsseln - Polyalphabetisches Verschlüsseln
     Homophones Verschlüsseln

So, das wars erstmal, falls sich jemand erbarm bin ich SEHR dankbar!  

Viele Grüße, 

Godsman


----------



## Tim C. (31. Januar 2004)

Und was genau hat Python jetzt mit PHP zu tun ?


----------



## Godsman (31. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Und was genau hat Python jetzt mit PHP zu tun ?  *



ja nix, ist mir schon klar, aber weil hier sooooo viel mehr posts waren hab ich halt hier gefragt, hab ich doch auch geschrieben....


----------



## Tim C. (31. Januar 2004)

Sorry, das kann ich irgendwie nicht tollerieren  

und deshalb verschiebe ich das mal nach Programming - Andere

*-moved-*


----------



## JojoS (31. Januar 2004)

Also gut, ich tu mal mein bestes. Bei den meisten Fragen kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, weil ich weder 1. kein Python kenne, und 2. die Fragen etwas schwammig sind.
Bsp. Modular-Objektorientiert. Ist eigentlich in den Meisten Sprachen das gleiche. D.h. Funktionen und Eigenschaften, alles ist ein Objekt. Der Code kann dynamisch und muss nicht zeile für Zeile ablaufen. 
Aber zu 7. gibts mehr:
Stromchiffrierung(ich denke hierbei ist eine Symmetrische chiffrierung gemeint) ist wenn ein klartextzeichen (z.B. mithilfe einer Alphabetsverschiebung (poly oder monoalphabetisch(caesar)) gegen ein anderes Zeichen ausgetauscht wird, seine Position im Text aber nicht verlässt. 
Beim Blockchiffree, ein klassisches Beispiel für eine assymetrische Verschlüsselung wird die Position der jeweiligen Klartextzeichen verschoben.
Bsp.: Der Text wird in eine Tabelle geschrieben. Die Spaltenanzahl entspricht der Schlüssellänge. Die Zeilenzahl ist dann beliebig.
Beim Verschlüsseln wird jetzt als erstes die Spalte mit dem niedrigsten Schlüsselwert von oben nach unten gelesen. Anschließend die nächste und so weiter und so fort.
Monoalphabetisches Verschlüsseln(siehe Caesar-Chiffree)
Polyaphabetisches Verschlüsseln(siehe Vignere oder Leonard de Alberti)

Hoffe damit zumindest zeilweise weitergeholfen zu haben

MfG

Jojo


----------



## mannomann (25. März 2007)

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich mir eine präsentation fürs abi machen lassen kann? fach und thema geb ich vor... danke


----------



## tobee (25. März 2007)

mannomann hat gesagt.:


> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich mir eine präsentation fürs abi machen lassen kann? fach und thema geb ich vor... danke


Hat die Präsentation was mit den Fragen zu tun?
Oder geht es um eine Python Präsentation?


----------



## mannomann (26. März 2007)

nee is was neues. ich muss fürs abi ne powi-präsentation machen und hab gehört es soll leute gebn die dir des für geld machen so 20-30 euro oda so. ich hab nämlich keine lust die zu machen aba ich fürchte da wird mir keine wahl bleibn.


----------



## RedWing (26. März 2007)

Hallo,



mannomann hat gesagt.:


> nee is was neues. ich muss fürs abi ne powi-präsentation machen und hab gehört es soll leute gebn die dir des für geld machen so 20-30 euro oda so. ich hab nämlich keine lust die zu machen aba ich fürchte da wird mir keine wahl bleibn.



Und die Leute verkleiden sich dann auch und halten die Präsentation vor deiner Klasse? Oder wie hast du dir das vorgestellt, wenn du von was erzählst von dem du kein Schimmer hast, weil ein andrer dir die Präsentation erstellt hat?

Gruß,
RedWing

P.S. Denk doch bitte an die Groß- und Kleinschreibung und eine angemessene Orthographie


----------



## mannomann (28. März 2007)

also mal aufgemerkt, das geht so: ich krieg die präsentation halt top gemacht von dem andern aber natürlich spätestnes zwei wochen vor dem vortragstermin. dann hab ich genug zeit mich richtig in die materie einzulesen und mich auch mit der präsi vertraut zu machen und kriep was um die 10 punkte denk ich ma mindestens wenns gut is.


----------



## RedWing (29. März 2007)

mannomann hat gesagt.:


> also mal aufgemerkt, das geht so: ich krieg die präsentation halt top gemacht von dem andern aber natürlich spätestnes zwei wochen vor dem vortragstermin. dann hab ich genug zeit mich richtig in die materie einzulesen und mich auch mit der präsi vertraut zu machen und kriep was um die 10 punkte denk ich ma mindestens wenns gut is.



Dann versteh ich den Sinn nicht: Wenn du die Zeit dafür verwendest dich trotzdem einzuarbeiten, dann kannst du doch die Präsentation auch gleich selber machen und dir das Geld sparen, oder? 
Und mal ehrlich, du glaubst doch wohl nicht das sich da für 20- 30 Euro pauschal jemand hinsetzen würde und sich für dich in ein Ihn fremdes Thema einliest und dann noch eine Präsentation drüber macht? Das Geld wäre schon als Stundenlohn fast zu wenig.

Achso und also mal aufgemerkt:
Wenn du dich hier ernsthaft am Forenbetrieb beteiligen willst und auch vernünftige Antworten erwartest, war die Anmerkung mit der Orthographie und der Groß- und Kleinschreibung kein Scherz:
http://www.tutorials.de/index.php?pg=netiquette (Punkt 15)

Gruß,
RedWing


----------

